# MTNL 3g 1650 In Delhi.



## GokuxVegeta (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,
Is anyone currently using MTNL 3g 1650 In Delhi? Shastri nagar specifically?
Site says its unlimited but i read somewhere there is limit of 200gb per month?

Can anyone help me and tell
1. How's speed in Delhi, Shastri Nagar?
2. What about downtime?
3. Is plan truly unlimited or there is 200gb per month limit?

I think thats all i want to know for now.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 3, 2015)

Why opening a thread when there's already a thread about this??

*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/183089-mtnl-1650-plan-best-3g-plan-ever.html

 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] close this thread?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed.
 [MENTION=304708]GokuxVegeta[/MENTION]: There is already a dedicated thread about the 1650 MTNL plan. Please goto the thread linked above.


----------

